# i-131/Re-entry permit for the second time



## y030910 (Aug 15, 2015)

Hi, I just wanted to know what I should do in my situation:

I will go back to the US to fill out an i-131. As I am working abroad I cannot stay in US for too long so I will be leaving the US and returning as soon as I get a biometrics appointment, can I do this?

Also my previous reentry permit is set to expire soon, I will give the reentry permit back before it expires to apply for a new one but upon reentry for biometrics date will I experience any issues without a permit? 

Also can the fact that I will be filing an i-131 before expiry of the old permit and completing a biometrics after the expiry present any problems even though I have submitted my old permit before its expiry?

Thank you.


----------



## y030910 (Aug 15, 2015)

Can anyone help please? I have seen multiple threads about similar situation but no one posted an end result. thanks


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Try common sense. You were granted one reentry based on education. Now you want another for a job.

A Green Card is not a pond hopper authorization but the initial step to Use citizenship. Read up on it on Uscis.gov.


----------

